# Beardie eggs ?????



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, recently bought a female beardie lovely big girl, anyway about a couple of weeks ago she started digging, so just by the of chance she might be Gravid I made a lay box and, I found 22 eggs this morning, 12 of them were normal looking however the rest look a little weird.......









Are they ok they are all in the incubator atm???? Any advice much appreciated


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are dented like that it means they are infertile. Are you sure you want to be breeding beardies anyway? There's really no market for them and they are very expensive to raise, you'll probably end up having to give them away.


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Yer I know the downsides of breeding them but I have the space, money and time.... I have bred other reptiles mainly Pygmy chams at the moment but as this female layer I thought I would give these ago, don't mind giving them away I just like hatching different species......


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case incubate away! : victory: I would love to breed as well, maybe one day. Are they all dented like that then?


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty much mate, don't know whether she has been with a male before but she is not with one now, hoping something comes from it. Surely I should know within the next couple of days as they will go mouldy and yellow and fully collapse. If nothing happens I'll stick with my chams and geckos : )


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately they'll be infertile if they're dented. I suppose incubating them won't hurt but I'm pretty sure nothing will come of them.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Candle them that will tell you if they are infertile


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Just candled them 8 of them have veins and an embryo !!!!!!!!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Woohoo, awesome news! I'm going to shut up now!


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol was trying to get a picture but the camera wont focus properly will keep updating on progress


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Eggs have all pushed out now !!!!!!! Looking pink and healthy woop woop


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

the difference now........


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

happy days


----------



## nikki7789 (May 29, 2011)

awesome!! how exciting. my girl laid 23 eggs 4 weeks ago and today laid another 15!! non of them are fertile as she has never been with a male. i would love to breed from her one day, she is a gorgeous red colour - check out the pics i have of her. 
i wanted to see how she got on when she laid (and even if she laid as she hadnt been with a male) and also how i was with her. my local reptile store were amazing when i rang them in a panic saying "she is digging for england, scratching at the glass giving me ear ache... what do i do" they even offered to come by and check on her!! keep us updated with their progress!! cant wait for pics


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome news, I'm happy I was wrong! Good luck and keep us updated! :2thumb:


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

Right quick update for u all eggs have all got really bloated now, female is now digging round again for a second clutch, made her a lay box but does she ever use it noooooo. She has instead destroyed the viv and there is substrate everywhere but if that's were she wishes to lay them then I guess I have to put up with it lol


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

. And the destruction


----------



## hisavs (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, put them in an incubator at 82-85 for females and 86-88 for males. Damp moss or vermiculite. Spray the eggs with water every couple of days and if after a week they haven't filled out they may not hatch. They have a good colour though.


----------



## hisavs (Jul 16, 2012)

Ignore this last post as my son thinks he knows everything about beardies but he doesn't.


----------



## Schneeden (Oct 25, 2012)

mpython said:


> Right quick update for u all eggs have all got really bloated now, female is now digging round again for a second clutch, made her a lay box but does she ever use it noooooo. She has instead destroyed the viv and there is substrate everywhere but if that's were she wishes to lay them then I guess I have to put up with it lol
> 
> 
> image


What stuff have you put the eggs in


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

The eggs are in hatch rite and are now hatching


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)




----------

